# Pitsaw



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

The guy on top is the sawyer, he guides the cut. The "pitman" always wore a wide brimmed hat (the dude in the picture is just posing) to keep the sawdust out of his cloths. The mechanical term we use today "pitman arm" is derived from the man in the pits job.

I have some pit sawn lumber in my shed. I can tell by looking at rough sawn how it was cut (circle/band...) I replaced the floor of an very old church belfry several years ago. The old planks I pulled up had been pit sawn I could tell by the odd teeth marks.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Almost looks like they are actually making a cut. The wedge is in place and it appears the board is in fact split. Not my idea of having fun thats for sure.


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

Kirk Allen said:


> Almost looks like they are actually making a cut. The wedge is in place and it appears the board is in fact split. Not my idea of having fun thats for sure.


yeah. i bet its the pits.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Be so awesome to try once


----------

